# Man on bus in Canada cuts off head of fellow passenger



## Bec688 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Man on bus in Canada cuts off head of fellow passenger* 
Australian Herald
Thursday 31st July, 2008
Terrified passengers on a Greyhound Canada bus travelling on the Trans-Canada Highway stood by helpless Thursday as a man repeatedly stabbed and then beheaded a young fellow passenger.

The attack shocked the other 35 passengers on board, some of which were children, including one just six years old, as it appeared to spring from nowhere. The man responsible appeared normal and had been sharing a cup of tea at a stop prior to going into a stabbing frenzy. He had boarded the bus about an hour before the attack.

The youth attacked, who appeared to witnesses to be about 19, was sleeping at the time. It is not known if the two knew each other, but first indications are that it was a random attack.

The Greyhound bus was driving west of Portage la Prairie, in Manitoba on Wednesday night when the attack occurred.

'There was a bloodcurdling scream. I was just reading my book, and all of a sudden, I heard it,' Garnet Caton, who was sitting in front of the two men, told Canadian TV network, CBC. 

'It was like something between a dog howling and a baby crying, I guess you could say,' Caton said. 'I don't think it will leave me for a while.'

The bus jerked to a halt when the stabbing commenced. Passengers then fled the bus before returning to block the exit of the attacker. A truck driver stopped and lent assistance.

Caton, the bus driver, and the trucker re-boarded the bus to check on the victim.

"When we came back on the bus, it was visible at the end of the bus he was cutting the guy's head off and pretty much gutting him up," Caton told CBC.

The attacker ran at them, Caton said, and they ran out of the bus, holding the door shut as he tried to slash at the trio.

When the attacker tried to drive the bus away, the driver disabled the vehicle, he said.

"While we were watching the door, he calmly walks up to the front with the head in his hand and the knife and just calmly stares at us and drops the head right in front of us," said Caton.

Royal Canadian Mounted Police crisis teams, including negotiators, negotiated with the suspect, believed to be a 40-year-old man, for several hours while he was on the bus. Around 1:30am he attempted to jump from a bus window and was subdued and arrested, the RCMP said.

The man is now in the custody of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police in Manitoba, an RCNP spokesman said. The spokesman said he had yet to be charged.

The bus was travelling from Edmonton, Alberta, to Winnipeg, Manitoba, and was about 45 minutes from its destination when the attack occurred, Greyhound spokeswoman Abby Wambaugh in Dallas, Texas said.

Canadian Public Safety Minister Stockwell Day said that like most Canadians, he was horrified to hear witness accounts of the homicide.

"The horrific nature of it is probably one of a kind in Canadian history," he told reporters late Thursday morning in Levis, Que.

Greyhound Canada is the largest provider of intercity bus transportation in Canada, serving nearly 700 communities and facilitating 1,000 daily departures across the country.


Source: Man on bus in Canada cuts off head of fellow passenger


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow that's really awful.


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 31, 2008)

That's so scary..


----------



## Karren (Jul 31, 2008)

Damn!!!! That's terrible!!! Guess I'll be walking from now on!!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, cold blooded....


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jul 31, 2008)

Holy shit!!!!


----------



## jellybabey (Jul 31, 2008)

omg thats so sick !!!...


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 1, 2008)

omg! that is incredible! how awful and terrifying. That poor guy. Hopefully he died before he 'woke up' if that makes sense.


----------



## Darla (Aug 1, 2008)

that is absolutely horrible. the man sounds deranged


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif omg! that is incredible! how awful and terrifying. That poor guy. Hopefully he died before he 'woke up' if that makes sense. It sounds like he was awake because of that awful scream someone heard! This sounds like something out of a horror movie! These crazy people are gonna get theirs someday!


----------



## Slayergrrl (Aug 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Holy shit!!!! Ditto! Wow!


----------



## internetchick (Aug 1, 2008)

Omg!


----------



## LilDee (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm completely speechless!! wtf?!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 1, 2008)

OMG. I'm so creeped and sadden that happen. Straight off a horror movie.

I wonder what that ashole's motive was for doing such an awful thing?

And to witness that also! So traumatizing...


----------



## daer0n (Aug 1, 2008)

I couldnt believe it when i heard what happened on the radio this afternoon. This is CRAZY, absolutely ODD....wtf?


----------



## Vintage.Glam (Aug 1, 2008)

i was at work when a customer told us about it. but we didn`t hear much just that he was decapitated. and that was enought for me to cringe. but hearing more on it all day on the radio, and it`s so close to home is scary.

=S

i couldn`t even imagine what they went through. it`s terrible


----------



## Ashley (Aug 1, 2008)

That's so scary, really does sound like something out of a horror film.

In another article I read, it was reported that afterwards, the attacker stood in front of everyone and calmly said everything was ok and that he took off the guys head and it was ok to board the bus.

He needs help from a psychiatrist!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 1, 2008)

I read that too, Ashley. There's a video of one of the witnesses and the way he said and showed it was just crazy scary. Saying he was acting all robotic and had no emotion or rage whatsoever when killing the young dude.

I dunno. It's so scary - I traveled on those buses before and imagine if that shit happens...

I'm really curious what was his motive. I hope there WAS a reason instead of him just doing it just to do it. Sick either way, but yeah.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 1, 2008)

It horrifies me that there are people walking around out there that are like this. It makes you think twice about doing "normal" things like catching a bus..


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't know about anyone else, but I think I'll think twice before falling asleep on the bus anytime soon.





I wish I would have never read that story, it's just too disturbing. My thoughts and prayers are definitely with Tim McLean's family. I don't have any children but I don't know what I would do knowing someone did this to my _dog_, so I can only imagine what they must be going through knowing their flesh and blood son was gutted, beheaded and (possibly) cannibalized.



The poor guy is in a better place than we are right now . . . but his poor family will be in a living hell for the rest of their lives.

And now I have to go catch my bus for work


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 1, 2008)

*Friends ID man killed on bus; RCMP charge suspect*

*This story contains graphic details*

*Last Updated: Friday, August 1, 2008 | 9:12 AM CT Comments346Recommend620*

*CBC News *

Friends are describing the victim of a gruesome killing aboard a Winnipeg-bound Greyhound bus as a bubbly young man who was returning home from working at a carnival in Edmonton.





_Tim McLean Jr., shown in a photograph from his MySpace page, was described by friends as a bubbly person loved by everyone._ Police have not confirmed the identity of the man stabbed to death aboard a bus late Wednesday and beheaded, according to witness accounts, but friends have said it was Tim McLean Jr., 22, of Winnipeg.

RCMP announced Friday morning that they have charged Vince Weiguang Li, 40, of Edmonton with second-degree murder. He is scheduled to appear at the Manitoba provincial court in Portage la Prairie.

Second-degree murder, under the Criminal Code, is commonly defined as unpremeditated murder. First-degree murder refers to a killing that is planned and deliberate, but also when death is caused by sexual assault, aggravated sexual assault, kidnapping and forcible confinement.

In an e-mail to CBC News, friend Jossie Kehler wrote that McLean was loved by everyone, had a bubbly personality and was a ladies' man.

"He has a lot of friends and they all are very upset he's gone, and they would like to say they miss him and he will always be in their hearts," she wrote.

"People say no one's perfect, but Tim, he was," she wrote. "He did nothing bad to anyone."

Hundreds of Facebook users flocked Friday to a tribute group titled R.I.P Tim McLean set up overnight to send their condolences to family and friends as well as express their shock at the grisly story that made international headlines.

"R.I.P Tim McLean, You are loved and you will be missed dearly!" the site description read.

Friends say McLean had taken a job with the Red River Exhibition and then went to work in Edmonton, but had decided to return home.

On McLean's MySpace page, he describes himself as a short, five-foot-five guy, weighing about 125 pounds.

Witnesses described the attacker as a hulking six-foot-tall man in sunglasses who appeared to weigh more than 200 pounds.

*Father trying to reach wife*

McLean's father, Tim McLean Sr., told CBC News on Thursday night that he was in the process of trying to get confirmation from the police that his son was, in fact, the victim.

He said he was also trying to reach his wife, who is on an Alaskan cruise until next week.

The father said his son had sent him a text message around 7:30 p.m. as the bus was leaving Brandon, the last leg of its journey, to ask if he could come home for the night. Tim McLean Jr. was returning to Winnipeg from Edmonton, where he had been working at an exhibition.

The father told his son that, of course, he could come home, and that was the last contact he had with him.

The RCMP would not confirm the reports of beheading, saying only that a stabbing took place around 8:30 p.m. CT on an eastbound Greyhound bus on the Trans-Canada Highway about 20 kilometres west of Portage la Prairie.

An autopsy was scheduled for Friday at the Winnipeg Health Sciences Centre.

Witnesses said the victim got on the bus in Edmonton. His attacker came aboard in Brandon and sat away from the victim toward the front of the bus, they said. After a short cigarette break, however, the attacker moved his belongings and chose a seat beside the young man.

Garnet Caton, who was sitting in the seat in front of the victim, said the young man was sleeping with his headphones on when he was attacked.

Caton said he heard a "blood-curdling scream" and turned around to see the attacker holding a large "Rambo" hunting knife above the victim, "continually stabbing him in the chest area."

*Passengers fled*

"He must have stabbed him 50 times or 60 times," said Caton, who jumped out of his seat when he realized what was happening and began ushering passengers to the front of the bus.

As panicked passengers fled the bus, "the attacker was over top of the victim â€¦ continually cutting him. I think the victim was gone at that point," Caton said.

Caton, the driver and a trucker who had stopped at the scene later boarded the vehicle to see if the victim was still alive.

"When we came back on the bus, it was visible at the end of the bus he was cutting the guy's head off and pretty much gutting him up," said Caton.

The attacker ran at them, Caton said, and they ran out of the bus, holding the door shut as he tried to slash at the trio.

When the attacker tried to drive the bus away, the driver disabled the vehicle, Caton said.

"While we were watching the door, he calmly walks up to the front with the head in his hand and the knife and just calmly stares at us and drops the head right in front of us," said Caton.

Another passenger, Cody Olmstead, said: "They did an awesome thing, holding him in there, because if not, what would have happened?"

RCMP crisis negotiators communicated with the suspect for several hours while he was on the bus. Around 1:30 a.m., he attempted to jump from a bus window and was subdued and arrested, RCMP said.

Police cruisers arrived about 10 minutes after the attack began, he estimated, and officers began directing passengers to school buses to take them to a hotel in Brandon.

He was such a cute kid! This absolutely breaks my heart!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2008)

Holy sh*t!


----------



## Ricci (Aug 1, 2008)

Thats what I say

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Holy shit!!!!


----------



## Aprill (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, he didnt deserve this at all, what a nice looking guy..what a shame.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 1, 2008)

I still don't understand why that man did that to that guy.....just horrible..


----------



## ticki (Aug 1, 2008)

omfg. at first i thought this was some kind of joke. that's so horrible!


----------



## Aprill (Aug 2, 2008)

They still have no motive and he is only being charged with second degree murder, wtf?


----------



## ticki (Aug 2, 2008)

only? the difference between first and second degree murder is premeditation. hopefully this guy goes away for a long, long time.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 2, 2008)

nope, they are playing the "he's crazy" game said he did it very calmly, with no rage, he probably be placed in a mental institution.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 2, 2008)

I told my mom the story and the first thing she mentioned was schizophrenia. It could be a possibility - I dunno how someone murder without some sort of emotion, even anger - it could be voices inside his head?

No matter what though, if he doesn't have some sort of diagnosed illness - he's still a sick individual. I was looking at the victim's facebook and it's just so sad. :/ This story has been lingering in my mind since I've read it.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Aug 2, 2008)

So the attack took place at 8:30 CT but the police didn't catch him until 1:30 AM? That makes no sense...

I saw on liveleak that they were reporting that he ate some of the young man. This story really has been on my mind lately because I want to know why someone would do something so inhumane and cruel.


----------



## Anthea (Aug 2, 2008)

Geez this is just so sad and scary, I don't know what to really say.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 2, 2008)

This is so scary.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This story has been lingering in my mind since I've read it. Me too Celly



I can't seem to get it out of my head at all. I doubt this is something people will be forgetting any time soon.


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 3, 2008)

I read about the story earlier and it just kept saying how his employer said the guy was a "model employee." Eww. I couldnt say that if I had an employee that just cut someone up. This whole story makes me feel queasy.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 3, 2008)

They confirmed that he ate some of the man


----------



## Ricci (Aug 3, 2008)

source?

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They confirmed that he ate some of the man


----------



## Aprill (Aug 3, 2008)

lmao!!!!!!

http://www.steve-shickles.mobi/polic..._beheaded_man/

Brutal beheading stuns passengers - Yahoo! Canada News

Horror on Canadian bus as man beheaded | discarded lies

need any more?


----------



## Vintage.Glam (Aug 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So the attack took place at 8:30 CT but the police didn't catch him until 1:30 AM? That makes no sense...
I saw on liveleak that they were reporting that he ate some of the young man. This story really has been on my mind lately because I want to know why someone would do something so inhumane and cruel.

I guess the police arrived like 10 minutes later and for at least 3 hours tried to get him to come out of the bus until he finally tried to jump out the window and they caught him.


----------



## Ricci (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey thanks for your time! sure Ill take more

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lmao!!!!!!
http://www.steve-shickles.mobi/polic..._beheaded_man/

Brutal beheading stuns passengers - Yahoo! Canada News

Horror on Canadian bus as man beheaded | discarded lies

need any more?

lmao! nothing in those links says anything about him eating flesh edit found it!, now thats sick poor family


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Aug 3, 2008)

If he was eating the man, then it leads me to believe that there are satanic links or he might be a victim of mind control.


----------



## Ricci (Aug 3, 2008)

Either that or severe schizophrenia

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If he was eating the man, then it leads me to believe that there are satanic links or he might be a victim of mind control.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 3, 2008)

Sounds to me like he's just a sick bastard and wanted to live like Hannibal Lecter... F*ckin' sick!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 4, 2008)

Mind control?

Like hypnoses... ???


----------



## ivette (Aug 4, 2008)

thats terrible


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 5, 2008)

Holly crap thats SCARY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 5, 2008)

Update: He has been charged with second degree murder

Apparently, he also ate pieces of the victim

Cops: Canada bus killer ate victim's flesh - Americas - MSNBC.com


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow I cant believe that he was eating parts of the kid. Thats so messed up. I cant even imagine what his family and friends are going through. The guy is so messed up and he needs to get the worst punishment thats allowed.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mind control?
Like hypnoses... ???

Like thisCOAST TO COAST AM WITH GEORGE NOORY


----------



## monniej (Aug 5, 2008)

wow! this is getting very scary!


----------



## Shelley (Aug 7, 2008)

This is so scary and creepy! It occured in the Province I live in. My hair stylist knows the victim's family and they don't live too far from me.


----------



## fawp (Aug 7, 2008)

OMG! That's crazy!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They still have no motive and he is only being charged with second degree murder, wtf? I guess because he did not plan to kill this particular guy?

and yes, indeed, he committed some acts of cannibalism on this poor kid





I think he is more like a psychopath that had some sick fascination with violence/ dead flesh etc. something like serial killers (ed gein, jeffery dahmer...) and in a way knew how bad it is to act on his urges, but was not able to stop himself anymore.

anyway, this is a terrible, terrible story. i have been following news on it, i wonder if we will find out more about this man and why did he do it...

globeandmail.com: 'Please kill me,' accused begs in court


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 8, 2008)

And here's why I don't believe in Religion:

CTV.ca | 'Hated' church group to protest Tim McLean funeral


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 8, 2008)

oh my gosh. who would do such a thing?! and the victim was only 19 =(


----------



## Shelley (Aug 9, 2008)

First Peta and now this church group. His poor family.



I hope there will be police present at his funeral to block these people. I heard some members were stopped at the border but some church spokesperson said they will try other border crossings.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 15, 2008)

This is just sick!!


----------



## Harlot (Aug 15, 2008)

Dude....WHAT THE F*CK!? Goddamn psychopathic son of a b*tch. I hate these kinds of events because seriously, more than a few screws are missing from this bastard cause apparently he had no reason at all to attack! Capital punish this freak


----------

